# Question about Fetching



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a 10 month old Vizsla who I can not get to fetch/retrieve for the life of me. 
Whether we are playing in the backyard with a toy or at the lake with a floating dummy. 
When we are at the lake he LOVES to swim so he will go get it but never will bring it back to me. He will run it down the shoreline and drop it and run back to the water. He will do anything but bring it to me so I can throw it again. I dont get it. 
I have stopped playing with him when he won't bring it back, tried treats, and tried tons of praise but none of it is no good.

Any ideas?


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

couple thoughts....

1. Put a check chord on him, so you can grab it and reel him into to you adn thereby eliminate the potential for him to run off....try meeting him at the waters edge so he can't run off....

2. He may think for some reason (i.e. past experiences) that every time he brings you something you take it away, so be cognizant of that and when he brings it to you, let him hold on to it while you offer tons of praise.

Nate


----------



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

SuperV said:


> couple thoughts....
> 
> 1. Put a check chord on him, so you can grab it and reel him into to you adn thereby eliminate the potential for him to run off....try meeting him at the waters edge so he can't run off....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Reply! I have tried the check cord thing and we have done that for hours and right when he gets off the check cord he goes back to how he was. Also, even when on the check cord its pretty much forcing him to bring you it half the time. We have tried the waters edge one and cut him off but instead he just turns the opposite way or runs straight up the hill, drops it and rans back in the water. haha. 

We also are very persistent on praising him when he brings us the toy and never just take toys from him when he brings them to us. We let him play with them for a second so he doesnt think we are just going to take it.

He is too smart for his own good I think!


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

My initial thought then is stick with the check chord routine until it finally registers with him, that bringing you the object is the only outcome of the exercise...

Yes these dogs have the uncanny ability of outsmarting there owners....There has been more than one time where I find myself saying.."...remember, I am the smarter being....(I think)" 

Nate


----------

